# Throat hit



## HvNDhF (4/6/18)

Morning all. 

I have been trying to make some diy juices lately but keep having the same issue with all my juices.

I get a hard throat hit on all my juices. I have chnaged my nic as well. Thats on a 70/30 ratio.

If I by juices at the same ratio I do not get that sensation. 

Any idea what it could be?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cornelius (4/6/18)

I have had the same issue, guys then advised that I shake the Nicotene like a MF! Also swopped over to White label nic and problem solved.
Also ensure Good quality PG
And use 36mg/nic

Assuming you follow suggested steep times.???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HvNDhF (4/6/18)

Yes absolutely.

Get all my diy stuff from blckvapour

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cornelius (4/6/18)

That is what I have. Noob myself! lol
Tagging the big boys @RichJB @Rude Rudi @Andre

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bulldog (4/6/18)

I had the exact same problem when I started DIY. With some great advice from the forum I lowered my Nic from 3mg, which is what I was using in bought juices, to 2mg. It was better but throat hit was still there, then lowered to 1,5mg and been perfect ever since.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (4/6/18)

Bulldog said:


> I had the exact same problem when I started DIY. With some great advice from the forum I lowered my Nic from 3mg, which is what I was using in bought juices, to 2mg. It was better but throat hit was still there, then lowered to 1,5mg and been perfect ever since.



Same here - now all my diy juices are 1mg or under. I use Gold nic and they're the best.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bulldog (4/6/18)

Going to be dropping to 1mg very shortly myself @RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dietz (4/6/18)

I agree with what everyone said, Commercial I was vaping 3mg but DIY 3mg tasted like 6+mg Nic.
I found that there is a Very fine threshold for my taste the max I can go for juice that I use for DL is 1.8mg, As soon as I lift it to 1.9mg it becomes too harsh to have a nice extended vape. Ive done this test with Prime Nic forllowed by Skrawny Ghecko and then tried the Gold nic (From BLCK) after that out of these mentioned I prefer Gold nic as its 48mg nic and that means I use less in my mixes.
I bought some nic from Clyrolinx and am currently testing this, but seems prety much the same as the rest.

This brings me to ask (and have asked alot before) How do they (Commercial Juice) get a 3mg to be so smooth???
It cannot just be a different Nic, Im usre BLCK would have had it if it was so.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (4/6/18)

I have been wondering if sweet additives do not mask the throat hit.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dietz (4/6/18)

Dietz said:


> I agree with what everyone said, Commercial I was vaping 3mg but DIY 3mg tasted like 6+mg Nic.
> I found that there is a Very fine threshold for my taste the max I can go for juice that I use for DL is 1.8mg, As soon as I lift it to 1.9mg it becomes too harsh to have a nice extended vape. Ive done this test with Prime Nic forllowed by Skrawny Ghecko and then tried the Gold nic (From BLCK) after that out of these mentioned I prefer Gold nic as its 48mg nic and that means I use less in my mixes.
> I bought some nic from Clyrolinx and am currently testing this, but seems prety much the same as the rest.
> 
> ...


I started a thread Here, Lets see if we can figure out what the secret is

Reactions: Like 2


----------

